# Deer caine..it works



## merc123 (Aug 5, 2008)

A friend and I put out some deer caine about the July in 2006.  Didn't see a whole lot of action hit it for a bit.  Then we went back and checked it again about the same time in 2007.  The deer were hitting it pretty good.  I just checked it again today, and they are hitting it HARD still.  

Keep in mind, we haven't "freshened" it up since the first time.  Just thought it was interesting.


----------



## Davexx1 (Aug 5, 2008)

That's a long time to wait for the attraction to develop.

It is possible some of the commercial attractant products like that can and maybe do work, but it just takes a long time for the deer to become accustomed to it and then attracted to it.

Dave1


----------



## Thebody (Aug 5, 2008)

I never had any luck with it the four times I tried it.

This year was the first time Buck Jam ever worked for me.  I put it on a stump and the deer are eating the stump away.  I had tried it before and nothing, I was actually putting it on a stump just to get rid of it.

This year I got a free sample of Kraze from Whitetail Institute.  It was being hit within one week of putting it out and now the deer have already dug a hole around the area I applied it.  They stopped using a mineral lick I had out to go to the Kraze.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Aug 5, 2008)

*Tried it for several years in different locations*

And it never worked. Nothing hit it.
Maybe it was just the batches I purchased that were made in different years, but it never worked.
Plant some peach trees and apple trees and they will come.


----------



## BKA (Aug 5, 2008)

It has worked pretty good for me in the past; but it does take a little time.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 5, 2008)

I used the block form and had great results.  They wallowed out a hole about 4 feet across and about a foot deep.  I thought they were going to kill the tree I put it under


----------



## merc123 (Aug 5, 2008)

What we did, is we got the powder form and just poured it into the ground and stirred it up into the dirt.  We didn't add water and just let the rain take care of it.  Really good idea with the drought that hit  

Anyway, it rained recently apparently because the ground was soaked when I checked it.  Either it rained or the deer are peeing in it!  

I got some of the liquid from Wally world the other day because it was only $5 and poured it in the hole this time.  Just curious to see what happens.  I'm going to go to wal-mart and get a cheap game cam to throw over the hole to see what's there.

I don't think the product "attracts" really.  Once they FIND it I think they'll stick around.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 5, 2008)

merc123 said:


> What we did, is we got the powder form and just poured it into the ground and stirred it up into the dirt.  We didn't add water and just let the rain take care of it.  Really good idea with the drought that hit
> 
> Anyway, it rained recently apparently because the ground was soaked when I checked it.  Either it rained or the deer are peeing in it!
> 
> ...




THey did find mine and STILL scratch around in the hole a little bit.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Aug 5, 2008)

BKA said:


> It has worked pretty good for me in the past; but it does take a little time.



same here. after 5 maybe 6 rains they start to hit it hard. i think it is to strong at first.


----------



## Soybean (Aug 5, 2008)

ive used it for several years in the same hole.  i feshen it twice a year.  ive used the block, liquid, gel.  they all seem to do the trick because its the same minerals but the delievery is different.  

i think the key is where people put it out.  ive got mine in a hardwood hollow area with lots of cover but its open inside.  the area is very shaded from the sun, it makes the deer feel safe.  i have put it out in the open before (on trails, etc) and have not had as much success.

the deer hit this same spot year after year and the hole just keeps growing.  makes for great t/c pics


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 5, 2008)

It seems to work well around our mineral licks, too, for the last several years.  I think I remember it taking a while before they started hitting it alot.  I have not used the Deer Caine Gel, but I heard it works good, too.  I noticed in the GON Magazine August Issue on Page 159 that Adventure Outdoors in Smyrna is selling the Deer Caine Gel on sale for $2.99 if you show them the GON ad when they regularly sell it for $7.99.


----------



## shdw633 (Aug 6, 2008)

Go to Wal-mart and buy a bag of rock salt for less than $5 dollars and some of their instant grape koolaid for $1.50and that is the same thing as Deer Cocaine.  My buddy is a professional guide and takes the guy that invented deer cocaine out bass fishing every year and he told him what it was, told him he couldn't list rock salt and koolaid on the ingredients label for patient infringement.  We do it that way now and save a bunch of money and the deer tear it up.  One bag of rock salt will do 3 or 4 piles.  Try it the next time you go and see if it doesn't do the same thing.  I am going up this weekend to get pics off the three piles that I put out 2 weeks ago and I can't wait to see what is hitting them.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 6, 2008)

At Walmart, I buy the 26 oz. cheap generic table salt for $0.39 & shake it up inside a 2 liter plastic bottle of water & pour down rotted stump holes, but they do like rock salt better.  Deer always seem to dig deep into those stump holes each year.  

I put a can each of that grape $1.50 Walmart pre-mixed kool-aid that has sugar & poured it over mineral licks with powder trace mineral salt.  Deer seem to like the cherry flavor, too.  Many times I just put rock salt inside 2 liter bottles of water, shake them up, the pour over the trace mineral cattle salt so they will eat more of the trace minerals that are better for them.  

Earlier this year at Ingles I got lucky & I bought 4 ten pound boxes of rock salt for $1.16 each for the mineral licks.


----------



## The Professor (Aug 7, 2008)

I use the bag of minerals from the Co-op.  It costs $5 for a 50 lb bag.  They started hitting it good within a couple of days.


----------



## Hardwoods (Aug 7, 2008)

I just put some liquid out Wednesday. It is my first time trying it. Maybe it will work.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 8, 2008)

It seems like I've had equal luck with a mix of white salt and mineral salt, or just plain deer cocaine either one.  I think a lot of it has to do with the soil where you pour it.  

Here's a pic from last year.  I poured out 1 bag of Black Magic on a ridgetop in early August.  This pic was taken on the first day of muzzleloader season last year sometime around the first of October.  It's a crappy picture from a cell phone but the hole is 5 feet wide and nearly 30" deep at it's deepest.  And we don't have a whole lot of deer around here either, so the deer that did it stayed busy.


----------



## merc123 (Aug 10, 2008)

I went out today and put a trail cam over it.  A bear apparently found it and a bee's nest in the ground.  It dug up the ground where the bee's nest was and clawed at the ground where the caine was.


----------



## multihunter (Sep 4, 2008)

I put some of the liquid out two weeks ago & checked it this past sunday.  The deer had been all over it already!!!  they dug out a 4ft by 4ft hole about 4-6 inches deep.  Parts of it were matted down with hair in it like they had been rolling in the stuff & there were pawed marks all through it & around it.  I moved my camera over to it once I saw they were hitting it, should have some good pics this weekend!!


----------



## Laman (Sep 4, 2008)

Go to your local feed store and get a bag of dairy cow mineral supplement, about 7 bucks for 50 lb. find a small stump and pour some on dry.  I have done this for years and actually had to find new sites after a while as the deer dig holes so deep they begin to hold water.  An additional point is that the mineral supplements are actually good for deer health.


----------



## 8pt.orBetter (Sep 4, 2008)

I used Deer  Caine Black Magic they hit it in 2 days for about a week and stopped.


----------



## bnew17 (Sep 10, 2008)

Ive used the Deer Cane Black Magic as well. I just dont feel like foolin with the regular Cane and mixin it with water. Stuffs to expensive for me.


----------



## merc123 (Sep 11, 2008)

bnew17 said:


> Ive used the Deer Cane Black Magic as well. I just dont feel like foolin with the regular Cane and mixin it with water. Stuffs to expensive for me.



I got the liquid cane.  We originally just dumped the powder on the ground, mixed it into the soil with a stick and let the rain do the rest


----------



## ROBD (Sep 11, 2008)

Walmart has deercane on sale for $5 right now.


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Sep 12, 2008)

rock salt works also and not that expensive


----------

